# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  apple airport time machine

## JOTE

γεια σας ,

θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας ,


έχω οτε με fiber to home 100. το κουτακι το μαυρο συνδεετε με το μοντεμ στη πορτα wan.

αποφάσισα να πάρω μεταχειρισμένο ένα apple airport time machine το οποιο και αυτο συνδεετε στην ανωτερω θυρα. 

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να συνδέσω το αιρπορτ σε άλλη θύρα?

σας ευχαριστώ

----------

